# my musical week



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Been listening to my new Beethoven/Kempff sonata box (50s mono version). It is great! ...duh  , of course. 

I spent three days last week in another part of the ozarks at a shaped-note gathering, music that is at once fierce and sweet. 
The old american tunesmiths are super...go William Billings and Jeremiah Ingalls!!!! 

I'm planning a trip to Davenport, IA so i can do obeisance to Bix Beiderbecke's gold plated Bach cornet.
I'm a classical trumpeter, but Bix was the early cool great in my book.

dj


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in getting back in touch... I meant to address this earlier.

I took note of your observation re: Kempff's renditions of the Beethoven sonatas, especially in light of the recommendation you entered back here.

Can I conclude, then, that Kempff may well be your _primus inter pares_ of Beethoven Sonata performances?

P.S.: Have fun in the Quad-Cities...


----------

